# Mk2 golf gti engine bay



## EAN8

I recently purchased a mk2 golf gti. I want to give the car a good clean up. First the engine bay I don't really want to use a hose or a pw because of a lot of things being exposed.









I was thinking of using a handheld steam cleaner is this the best way to do this job. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek

As it is an older engine bay, I would consider using a diluted degreaser in a hand-held spray bottle, spray, agitate with brushes and then wipe and dry with MFs. It will take longer, but you avoid any risk of getting moisture in the electrics/delicate parts, especially at this time of year when it will be difficult for it to dry of its own accord.
BTW that looks like a GTI I had, 1.8 with the Digifant injection? Mine was a 1990 model, and had a wierd problem that it lost power when warmed-up, no mechanic could find the problem and after changing everything it turned out to be a loose wire in the injector rail harness! So electrics of this age are very, very delicate!
Would like to see some full photos when you are finished as well.


----------



## EAN8

transtek said:


> As it is an older engine bay, I would consider using a diluted degreaser in a hand-held spray bottle, spray, agitate with brushes and then wipe and dry with MFs. It will take longer, but you avoid any risk of getting moisture in the electrics/delicate parts, especially at this time of year when it will be difficult for it to dry of its own accord.
> BTW that looks like a GTI I had, 1.8 with the Digifant injection? Mine was a 1990 model, and had a wierd problem that it lost power when warmed-up, no mechanic could find the problem and after changing everything it turned out to be a loose wire in the injector rail harness! So electrics of this age are very, very delicate!
> Would like to see some full photos when you are finished as well.


Thanks I may have to do the job that way good point on the moisture.









Car is not perfect a few jobs todo next year. Keep an eye on the project section.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek

Thanks for the photo, looks to be in good shape. Mine was virtually identical, although it had the teardrop 15 inch wheels and the indicators were at the front of the wings, due to being a Canadian export model, which also had the double seatbelts! Unfortunately it was written off after an 80 mph accident on the motorway! (went head-over-heels four times on to the oncoming carriageway!!)


----------



## enc

I did mine by hand... old school stylee... for an old school car. 

nice clean example you have there too


----------



## ChrisRoll

Lovely car mate, can't wait to see this in the projects section!


----------



## Harry_p

Whilst a lot of it is very exposed, it also means the electrics are pretty simple and you can remove a lot of it before you start.

In 10mins you could remove the whole intake assembley up to the throttle, the dizzy cap and leads and the alternator. Protecting them from damage and giving loads more room to work. Just tape up or bag up the connections and stick a rubber glove over the top of the dizzy.

I've used engine degreaser and an open hose without issue, just be careful where you aim it. Luckily most of the connectors are simple single or double spade connectors so if they do get wet they're easy enough to dry out unlike large semi sealed multi connectors.


----------



## [email protected]

Lovely car I owned a 92 8v years ago it was a great car really missed it after I sold it.

Remove what you can cover the rest with tin foil plastic bags and elastic bands. Use a degreaser and also some water in a sprayer bottle. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I had an H reg 8v GTI and it was very easy to break in to. By the drivers door handle the rubber seal exposes the door release, easy peasy.

There is a mod to fit a metal plate inside to close off the access.


----------



## damien.wrl

Nice car, I used degrease, tooth brushes and a jet was... keep the engine running and don't just blindly spray around , get the nozzle in there and target where you want to squirt.. you can clean major electrics later ... clean a bit more every spring and here is where it's at


----------

